# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Mijn verhaal en vragen

## Nadrielle

Hey allemaal, 

Ik ben hier nieuw sinds vandaag. Was op zoek naar informatie over de bijwerkingen van Sipralexa, hier terechtgekomen en na ff rondsnuffelen geregistreerd. 

Ik zal hier ff mijn verhaal doen, ik zit namelijk met veel vragen en misschien vind ik daar hier wel een antwoord op.

Vorige zomer begon ik het voor het eerst echt te merken: paniekaanvallen. Waarschijnlijk was het al langer bezig maar tot dan viel het mij niet echt op. Het begon met niet meer uitgaan (geen zin meer), dan kon ik niet meer met veel mensen samen zitten (te druk), ik vertrok me klamme handen en kloppend hart naar vrienden toe. Na een tijdje kon ik zelfs dat niet meer, vriendinnen nodigden mij uit, ik zei ja, maar telkens op de dag zelf voelde ik me angstiger en angstiger worden tot het uur aanbrak om te vertrekken en ik in tranen alsnog per sms afzei. Ik trok me meer en meer terug in een isolement zeg maar, ik zag enkel nog familie en collega's, mijn werk werd mijn uitlaatklep.

Vorig jaar deze tijd maakte ik promotie. Ik was van assistente naar filiaalleider gegaan. Van in het begin waren er probleempjes: ze beloofden me een opleiding die er maar niet kwam, ik moest een heel nieuw team samenstellen en de fouten van mijn voorganger oplossen. De eerste 3 maanden ging alles goed, daarna kreeg ik de ene dag alleen maar lof, prezen ze me de hemel in, de week erna kon ik niks goed doen. Emotioneel had ik het daar heel zwaar mee. Mijn leven bestond op de duur alleen nog maar uit werken, eten en slapen. Ik heb het zo 10 maanden volgehouden.

Begin augustus had ik 2 weken verlof. Ik heb de eerste week bijna alleen geslapen, de tweede week veel gehuild, uiteindelijk tegen het weekend ingestort bij de gedachte dat ik terug moest gaan werken maandag. Ben dan naar mijn huisarts gegaan met de vraag om hulp. Zij heeft mij naar een psycholoog gestuurd. Ik wou geen antidepressiva, ik wou het eerst zonder proberen. Sindsdien zit ik officieel thuis met een depressie.

De eerste 2 sessies heb ik als positief ervaren, de 3de was een stuk moeilijker. De 2de sessie kreeg ik 2 opdrachten mee: eerste was om binnen mijn comfort zone contact op te nemen met iemand om iets te gaan doen. Dat lukte vrij goed, ik ben toen met een vriendin naar de bioscoop gegaan. Tweede was op sollitatiegesprek gaan (ik had de week antwoord gehad op een vacature waar ik 2 maanden ervoor gesolliciteerd had). Daar knelde het schoentje: ik heb op de mail niet geantwoord en toen ze me opbelden heb ik gezegd dat het niet meer hoefde. Ik voelde me er niet klaar voor. Ik was vooral bang voor het geval ik juist wél zou aangenomen worden, wat als ik de verwachtingen niet zou kunnen inlossen? Of wat als ze meer zien in mij dan ik op die moment kan doen? Op mijn cv staan alleen maar positieve zaken eigenlijk. Nooit zonder werk gezeten, meermaals lange tijd op 1 plek, op 2 jobs binnen bepaalde tijd promotie... Ik weet ergens wel dat ik het allemaal kan, ik voel me alleen zo niet (don't know if that makes sense???). Ik hoef al die stress niet meer, die verantwoordelijkheid en constant mezelf de vraag moeten stellen doe ik het wel goed genoeg???

Toen ik uiteindelijk naar mijn 3de sessie moest voelde ik me zo schuldig naar mijn psycholoog toe. Ik had echt schrik voor zijn reactie over die sollicitatie, had het gevoel dat ik zijn tijd aan het verpillen was. 
Die dag ging het over downers, eigenlijk dus dat ik om het zo te zeggen overal een negatieve toets aan geef om het maar niet te hoeven doen omdat ik bang ben voor de verandering die het teweeg zou brengen. Ik ben die avond helemaal in de war buiten gegaan.

De dag erna ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan om te vragen om me toch maar iets voor te schrijven. Ik heb Sipralexa gekregen waar ik nu mijn 4de dag mee bezig ben. Ik heb hoofdpijn, spierpijn, brandende ogen, trillende handen en benen, moe en moeite met inslapen, geen eetlust, voel me verward en vergeet snel. De eerste 2 dagen kon ik me zelfs niet meer herinneren of ik wel gegeten had  :Confused: . Ik moet nu een alarm zetten om me eraan te laten denken dat ik moet eten. Ik hoop dat dit snel betert, voel me echt ff een wrak nu.

Binnen anderhalve week heb ik mijn volgende sessie en heb er nu alweer keihard zenuwen voor. Ik vraag me af of dat normaal is  :Frown: 

Sorry voor de lange uitleg trouwens, maar ergens voelt het goed om het allemaal eens van me af te schrijven...

----------


## sietske763

@Nadrielle....
wat je beschrijft is een echte depressie, en dat is een ware hel....daar kan alleen maar iemand over oordelen, die zelf die hel kent!
heel erg knap dat je hulp gezocht hebt...
de dingen die je nu voelt komen echt van het starten met AD (anti-depresiva)en niet van je aankomende sessie....
sommigen hebben meer last van het ene AD en de ander weer van een ander AD
vaak gebeurt het dat je in het begin nog wel eens moet veranderen van AD omdat de bijwerkingen dan blijven of iemand knapt niet op...
dus dit wordt even doorbijten, dus of de bijwerkingen verdwijnen en of je opknapt! meestal knap je wat op na 3 tot 6 weken, want er moet een bloedspiegel opgebouwd worden. nooit vergeten dat er aan het eind van de tunnel licht is...
sterkte!

----------


## Nadrielle

Bedankt voor je antwoord Sietske. Gisteren was heel zwaar qua bijwerkingen. Ik had wel al wat gelezen erover maar had het eerlijk gezegd toch onderschat. Ik geef niet op, we zien wel wat het brengt.

Ik heb het de laatste tijd heel lastig, vooral met het feit dat ik met bijna niemand kan praten over wat ik voel. Mijn ouders proberen wel interesse te tonen naar wat ik voel maar begrijpen het niet. Elke keer ik probeer uit te leggen wat ik voel blokken zij als het ware alles af met argumenten en dan sla ik dicht. Ze begrijpen niet dat het een "gevoel" is, ze nemen het volgens mij heel persoonlijk op als ik bijvoorbeeld zeg dat ik me in mijn ouderlijk huis niet thuis voel. Ik ben 30 jaar, ben single, heb een huis gekocht waar mijn vader in aan het verbouwen is. Ik eet en was me nog bij mijn ouders maar ik slaap in mijn huis (enige kamer die echt al af is is mijn slaapkamer). Ik voel me NIET MEER thuis bij mijn ouders en NOG NIET thuis in mijn eigen huis, ik voel me, ja, thuisloos... Ik krijg dan wel de verwijten nu "dat ze alles voor mij gedaan heb, ik heb er zelf voor gekozen om daar te gaan slapen, ze willen me niet het gevoel geven dat ik buiten moet", maar daar gaat het helemaal niet om  :Frown: 

Daarbij is mijn vader iemand die alles tegen me gebruikt. Als we al eens woorden hebben chanteert hij me met te zeggen dat ik in mijn huis alles maar zelf moet doen dat. Ik kan geen kant uit, ik heb hem nodig, het geld is op, er is niets over qua budget om het te laten doen. Als ik het goed voorheb, is dat iets dat hij al heel mijn leven doet. Hoe noem je dit? Emotionele chantage? Als hij alleen is met mijn moeder maakt hij ons uit voor luirikken en nietsnutten. We kunnen niets en gaan niks bereiken in ons leven...

Mijn moeder is een andere zaak. Zij demotiveerd me. Ik denk niet dat ze het bewust doet, maar haar opmerkingen kwetsen mij. Ik had het idee om mijn middelbaar diploma te halen via middenjury omdat ik dat nodig had voor een opleiding die ik graag had willen volgen. Ik legde het haar voor en ze gooide me in mijn gezicht dat het mijn eigen fout was dat ik geen middelbaar diploma had en nu hiermee zat. Ok ja, ik ben op mijn 18 gaan werken, maar wel onder haar invloed. Ik had al een jaar gedubbeld, voelde me toen al niet lekker in mijn vel bij jongere "kinderen" om me heen, ik moest terug dubbelen op 18 jaar en dat wou ik niet. Het was mijn moeder die dan zei om te gaan werken. Op die moment had ik de indruk dat ik gewoon geen andere keuze HAD. 

Laat ik wel even duidelijk maken dat ik en mijn zussen en broer nooit iets tekort hadden materieel. Emotioneel daarentegen... Ik heb het gevoel dat wij in ons gezin naast elkaar leven. Nooit een knuffel of een kus, niet meer sinds we kinderen waren allesinds.
Ik kan eerlijk zeggen dat ik dit ook niet doe, mijn zus knuffelen voelt vreemd aan, vrienden knuffelen ook. En toch mis ik dat, genegenheid, en voelen dat iemand je graag ziet...

Zo, er moet blijkbaar wel veel van mijn hart weer, sorry hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ilse34

Hey nadrielle,

hoe gaat het ondertussen met jou?
ik herken je gevoelens uit je eerste bericht erg goed!
is een vreselijk gevoel. Zeker omdat je alles wel kan beredeneren maar toch niet de de dingen kunt doen die je wilt doen.
ik neem al 2 jaar sipralexa en de medicatie helpt echt wel goed!
succes meid!!

----------

